# When to start Arimidex with my Test E



## dcher002 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just pinned my first injection of Test E 250, thanks again Naps for the excellent gear.  When should I start my adex today and continue with .5 mg per day or should I wait until I start to feel the effects of the Test?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

lol really? take ai on the day of your first pin.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 20, 2011)

If someone already has a mild case of gyno before a cycle. Hasnt done a cycle before, should they start an AI a little while before first pin of test e?


----------



## dcher002 (Apr 20, 2011)

*thanks*

yeah i thought since its test E and a longer acting ester i should wait two weeks before i started the adex.  I have enough too start now and I just did lol thanks for the reply


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 20, 2011)

dcher002 said:


> yeah i thought since its test E and a longer acting ester i should wait two weeks before i started the adex.  I have enough too start now and I just did lol thanks for the reply



hope cycle goes well


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lots of guys run the AI a week or so before they start their cycles.



/V


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 20, 2011)

Even with enanthate I've heard blood levels of testosterone are elevated within an hour of the first injection, so if you have alot of  aromatase enzyme floating around you'll start producing estrogen almost immediately. Gyno isn't something you want (trust me had it since puberty), and the AI will keep more of that delicious test from being converted.


----------



## tupin (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been running adex throughout this cycle. This is the first time I've run adex throughout the cycle. I look a lot leaner and tighter. The adex really sucks the water out of my body. I'm taking .25mg ed.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Start the adex now to control E2


----------

